# Sine/none



## gabrigabri

Ciao, dite anche voi sine/none al posto di sì e no?? (non quotidianamente e non ad ogni occasione!!)


----------



## M_07

Ciao Gabri, sine.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

No, mai.


----------



## Crisidelm

Proprio no....


----------



## Necsus

A Roma si usa. E per quanto ne so, anche genericamente nel centro-sud. Si tratta di una _epitesi_, cioè l'aggiunta di uno o più fonemi alla fine di una parola per agevolarne la pronuncia. Era un fenomeno frequente nell'italiano antico ed è usato ancora oggi, per esempio nel romanesco, soprattutto quando l'ultima lettera è una consonante.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io lo dico. Mi capita di dirlo specialmente quando sono scocciato.


----------



## tie-break

fabiog_1981 said:


> Io lo dico. Mi capita di dirlo specialmente quando sono scocciato.


 
Anch'io, però solo nel caso di "none" e facendo una pausa tra "no" e "ne", 

ad esempio quando il mio bimbo insiste per ottenere qualcosa :

_me lo comperi? dai compramelo..._

*no-ne!* (equivalente a : no, non se ne parla, è inutile che insisti!)


----------



## Salegrosso

Assolutamente mai.


----------



## caterina79

No, mai 
A meno di voler fare un'imitazione della parlata romanesca (o comunque del centro Italia)


----------



## Lello4ever

Lo dico qualche volta per enfatizzare.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io non l'ho mai usato, e non mi pare di averlo mai sentito dalle mie parti, la zona di Pisa e Livorno.


----------



## la italianilla

Idem come ToscanoNYC. Più che altro, non per esser contro le "innovazioni della lingua", ma non ne vedo l'utilità pratica, mi spiego meglio: se abbreviassero le parole, potrei anche capirlo, ma più semplice di un sì o un no...boh.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gabri,
A causa di o grazie alla mia collocazione geografica, lo uso spesso e volentieri, con e senza pausa, sia quando scocciata che quando garrula.
Quindi, sine, lo uso. E none, non ci saprei rinunciare.


----------



## Queva

Usato, a volte, per enfasi  Ma anche io faccio una pausa: si ne, no ne. 
Chissà perchè ho questa idea che sia un'espressione dialettale piemontese...


----------



## SunDraw

Oserei dire che i regionalismi "sine" e "none" hanno avuto la loro fortuna, la diffusione ma non gran radicamento, a livello nazionale con la cinematografia di registro popolaresco, anzi "pecoreccio", degli anni Settanta.


----------



## trier2007

Dalle mie parti si usa abbastanza frequentemente, soprattutto nel caso in cui la risposta sia un pò scocciata; ad esempio la risposta spazientita di un figlio adolescente alla raccomandazione del genitore (detta probabilmente per la milionesima volta...) di non tornare a casa troppo tardi la sera. Fino ad ora pensavo che fosse un elemento prettamente dialettale...


----------



## Anneke

Qui a Napoli e dintorni si usa tranquillamente, ovviamente solo nelle occasioni più informali.


----------



## pernileta

Io mi aggiungo a quelli che li utilizzano, con una pausa e quando sono scocciati.

P.S. non credo che sia uno spreco aggiungendo un'altra sillaba, è un modo per enfatizzare il si o il no!


----------



## Jerome_M.

Capita di usarlo qualche volta, ma non ne faccio un largo uso.
Come è stato detto è più da usarsi tra amici.


----------



## licinio

pernileta said:


> Io mi aggiungo a quelli che li utilizzano, con una pausa e quando sono scocciati.
> 
> P.S. non credo che sia uno spreco aggiungendo un'altra sillaba, è un modo per enfatizzare il si o il no!


 
Ma questa pausa che citate, non può dare luogo all'interpretazione di "ne" come "neh"? Come in "Ciao, neh!" rafforzativo.


----------



## pernileta

Per quanto mi riguarda direi di no. anche perchè cosa vuoi dire con il *ciao,neh?*


----------



## licinio

pernileta said:


> Per quanto mi riguarda direi di no. anche perchè cosa vuoi dire con il *ciao,neh?*


 
Mai sentito? E' un uso regionale, forse piemontese? o anche del sud? Io personalmente non lo uso, né si usa dalle mie parti, ma ricordo che addirittura un ristorante si chiamava così a Fasano perché il proprietario aveva questo vezzo linguistico!


----------



## pernileta

No, sinceramente non l'ho mai sentito.
ciao


----------



## Frapap

Sine, non l'ho mai usato, ma none lo uso. Solitamente, faccio la pausa no-ne e lo uso per rafforzare, è come dire "ti ho detto di no, inutile insistere!" Onestamente, però non so perché lo uso sembro essere l'unica qui (nord-est) o per lo meno una delle pochissime!


----------



## SunDraw

pernileta said:


> cosa vuoi dire con il *ciao, neh?*


 
Un "neh" interrogativo tipicamente in finale di frase, d'uso colloquiale, d'origine regionale (del nord ma non veneta), significa "che ne dici", "nevvero" (da cui posso immaginare provenga), "son qui che ti parlo".

Più universali gli analoghi "eh" o "mmh" ma anche il "no", tutti con una tipica particolare intonazione.

cfr http://www.demauroparavia.it/73422


----------



## irene.acler

Mai sentiti e quindi mai usati.


----------



## Ferro_80

Le mie cugine nel bresciano inseriscono un sacco di "ne" qui e la' nelle frasi...
Il si-ne? no-ne? sono molto comuni.
Ma in questo caso suonano come in inglese il: yes (it is), isn't it? o no, (it isn't), is it?
Luca


----------



## SunDraw

irene.acler said:


> Mai sentiti e quindi mai usati.


Sine, none, neh: dimenticavo, per quanto mi riguarda, sentiti, riconosciuti e usati solo come regionalismi estranei, cioè ben raramente.


----------



## irene.acler

Il "neh" in realtà l'ho sentito pure io. Qui in Trentino comunque non si usano.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Proprio ieri sera, mentre navigavo sul sito RAI nella sezione teche, mi sono imbattutto in una "scenetta" (si chiamavano così le gag, no?) di Bice Valori che interpretava una portiera romana verace e infarciva le sue frasi con "sine".  Era degli inizi degli anni '70, credo.


----------



## hjelm84

Penso che sia appunto il "neh" ad essere stato aggiunto per epitesi, in qualità di rafforzativo che può essere usato anche dopo altre parole, o in altre parti della frase. Forse chi ha l'impressione che sia tipico piemontese è perchè nota un uso spiccato e caratteristico del "neh" finale in quella regione. A Brescia preferiamo "si eh" e "no eh", ma non direi per comunicare fastidio, quanto per sottolineare la risposta, spesso come se fosse scontata (e il "eh" sembra allora più rilevante del si o no). Comunque, i miei professori ci correggevano sempre quando usavamo queste forme.


----------

